# 2 cycle oil question



## seritec (Sep 13, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience of damage occurring in small air cooled 2 cycle engines from using TC-W3 (outboard) oil? I am having trouble finding non-TC-W3 in quarts in my area. Everyone seems to only carry outboard oil in larger containers. I understand that the difference is a detergent additive in the air cooled oil but I wonder how important it is.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

dunno, i use exxon superflow 2 stroke oil, i think its a tcw3 oil, havent had any problems yet


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

if you have a walmart or ace hardware around you they would have it. ace is expensive and walmart is cheaper for the big bottle which can be used in 50:1, 40:1, and 33:1, 2-cycles. its just as great for any 2-cycle because its made for any 2-cycle. i think its around three or four bucks for the big bottle. if it didn't work i wouldn't tell you to get it. plus its got a measure on the bottle to get the accurate amount.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bugman said:


> if you have a walmart or ace hardware around you they would have it. ace is expensive and walmart is cheaper for the big bottle which can be used in 50:1, 40:1, and 33:1, 2-cycles. its just as great for any 2-cycle because its made for any 2-cycle. i think its around three or four bucks for the big bottle. if it didn't work i wouldn't tell you to get it. plus its got a measure on the bottle to get the accurate amount.


are you talking about that supertech stuff?
my old leafblower seized after switching to it, the rest of that bottle went to killing the hornet nest in the middle of my front yard


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

your old leaf blower. plus i always use more than what is stated. i havn't had any problems, ever. plus it isn't super tech it was a different type they sell.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I've always had lots of luck with this stuff....Opti-2 

It is a little harder to find than most 2 cycle oil, but it's excellent stuff. It is a synthetic oil and it's the cleanest burning oil I have ever seen. It doesn't smoke at all and it doesn't leave an oily residue on the muffler. On top of that, you can mix one of the 1-gallon mix pouches with one gallon of gas and use it with ANY piece of 2 cycle equipment no matter what ratio it uses. If you do the math, the pouches actually mix to a ratio of about 32:1, but since the oil burns so cleanly and completely it will run perfectly in 24:1, 32:1, 40:1, or even 50:1 equipment. Another thing I love about this Opti-2 is that it comes with fuel stabilizer already in it, so you can leave your 2 cycle mix sitting for up to 2 years before you use it.

Alot of people think I'm blowing smoke up their ass when I talk about the Opti-2 oil, but I can honestly say that everyone that I've talked into trying it swears by it now. The first person I talked into using it was my dad. He had a Ryobi 2 cycle trimmer that he always ran on the Ryobi brand 2 cycle oil. The trimmer ran ok, but after a few months it began to lose power at full throttle due to a clogged spark arrestor and carbon fouled spark plug. On top of that, the trimmer smoked all the time and always had a layer of black oily residue blowing out of the muffler (which ended up all over the back of the trimmer). 

After I cleaned the spark arrestor screen and changed the spark plug, I told him to start running the trimmer on the Opti-2 oil. As soon as he started using it, the trimmer completely stopped smoking and oozing the black oily residue from the muffler. It has now been almost 4 years since I got him to start using the oil and he hasn't done a single thing to the trimmer since (other than the occasional air filter). The carb hasn't needed a rebuild or adjustment and the spark plug always stays clean. He was so impressed by the stuff that he got everyone in his office using it. Every few months during the summer I order a case of the stuff just so he can sell it to the guys in his office!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

sounds great


----------

